# ***** and deer feeders



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

What are y'all doing to make it as close to impossible as possible to keep ***** from robbing you blind of corn.

I've put cages on the feeders. Even bought some "Shark Teeth" that you screw on to the legs of the feeder. 
http://www.bossbuck.com/products/parts/sharkteeth.html

Cages just give them something to hang on while they dismantle it, and the Shark Teeth give them really good traction to crawl up the legs.

Post up!


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Problem solved! The Eliminator spinner plate. No cage needed.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

h-meier said:


> Problem solved! The Eliminator spinner plate. No cage needed.


x2!! I put the eliminator on mine and took all of the other stuff off...no more problems.


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

I added 4" pvc pipe over the legs of my feeder and it completely stopped them. I hung mine with chain so it rolls around if they try to climb it. A buddy just slipped the pvc over the legs an let it sit on the ground and it stopped the ***** at his feeder.

Stan.

There is a picture in this thread of the PVC on the legs of my feeder.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=366179


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It's not just the *****...these tree rats are smart sumbeeches, too. Haven't tried the Eliminator, yet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Must been using weak cages for them to take apart. Get stronger cages or use the spinner as shown above..


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Goags said:


> It's not just the *****...these tree rats are smart sumbeeches, too. Haven't tried the Eliminator, yet.


Thousands of game cam pics and thousands of hours in the monte: Never seen a single squirrel in El Indio, TX but we've got lots of pics of raccoons... I kind of like the PVC idea. We got lots of that in the scrap yard.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I have 15' feeder legs......never seen one **** on my feeders in 25 yrs


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

We moved all the leg brackets up on the barrels. The legs hit the barrel at the ring one third of the way from the bottom. With a good angle on the legs they can't reach the timer.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Change to a Spintech feeder plate.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Mix this with half a can of soda and set it in your feeder pen, deer will not consume however the ***** will. Needless to say they will not exit the pen normally.

*Golden Malrin Fly Bait*

*Contains Muscamone, a powerful fly attractant that lures flies to the bait. *Flies die rapidly after feeding on it. Homogenous formulation ensures uniform effectiveness in every dose. _Approved for use as an outdoor scatterbait, as well as indoors for use in caged layer houses. Flexible application methods - can be applied directly from the package or in bulk from spreaders._ Golden Malrin Fly Bait's two-phase action knocks out nuisance flies quickly and effectively. First, Muscamone fly attractant draws flies in. Then, as they feed on the sugar-based bait, the active ingredient, methomyl, delivers the final blow, killing flies after they ingest it. Dumpsters- Warehouses- Feed lots- Outside areas of livestock barns- Outside areas of broiler houses- Outside areas of meat and poultry processing plants- Areas surrounding stables- Kennel alleyways- Sheds and outbuildings- *Note: Golden Malrin is not for use inside or around homes where the product is accessible to children and animals.* *Available in 1 lb., 5 lb., and 40 lb fiber can* -Absolutely *UNBEATABLE PRICE*


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Lamco **** proof feeder


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Eliminator x 100 they work !!!!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

crashboatbasin said:


> Eliminator x 100 they work !!!!


Yep, couldn't agree more. Another benefit is that if you like to feed milo or another small type of feed, you will not lose any from the wind or animals hitting the legs like you would with other spinners.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Problem solved! The Eliminator spinner plate. No cage needed.


Exactly right.

We went from filling feeders weekly to every third week after adding the Eliminator spin plates to our feeders. Wish I would have known about them sooner cause they sure have saved me a lot of money.

TH


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

smcmurrey said:


> I added 4" pvc pipe over the legs of my feeder and it completely stopped them. I hung mine with chain so it rolls around if they try to climb it. A buddy just slipped the pvc over the legs an let it sit on the ground and it stopped the ***** at his feeder.
> 
> Stan.
> 
> ...


We put PVC on the legs with marine grease and the **** still beat us down. Doesn't work!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

h-meier said:


> Problem solved! The Eliminator spinner plate. No cage needed.


Tell everyone your have to have a 12 volt battery with this plate. A 6 volt will spin it but not for long!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

A good friend of mine from the Mt Belview area told me to try tack board on the legs. The tack board used to tie down carpet. Trying on our protein feeders this month! Shout out to Knifeman!


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

longhorns13 said:


> A good friend of mine from the Mt Belview area told me to try tack board on the legs. The tack board used to tie down carpet. Trying on our protein feeders this month! Shout out to Knifeman!


Doesn't work. It took three weeks but the ***** figured them out and were over then in a flash after that. I had square tubing legs and put them on all four sides. After they figured them out it was like it helped them climb the legs.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

longhorns13 said:


> A good friend of mine from the Mt Belview area told me to try tack board on the legs. The tack board used to tie down carpet. Trying on our protein feeders this month! Shout out to Knifeman!


That's the idea behind the Shark Teeth. Give's them really good traction...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All that leg stuff is a waste of time. I dont understand why some folks have problems with cages. They work and are simple. If not cages then the eliminator plate.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cages have worked for us, but the eliminator plate would be best. We still get pictures of ***** hanging off the cages. No, they cant get to the spinner but they sure do try.

The tack strips or shark teeth strips on the legs just gives them traction, really really good traction.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The Eliminator won't work with 6-Volt systems as was mentioned. The shaft size on the 6-Volt motors is not large enough.

TH


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> All that leg stuff is a waste of time. I dont understand why some folks have problems with cages. They work and are simple. If not cages then the eliminator plate.


 I wasted my time earlier this year with the PVC legs. Camera was showing 6-7 ***** every night hanging off my cage reaching in and spinning plate untill everybody was full. Put the pvc on and ***** came but could not get up, they came for next seven nights but never could get up the pvc, they quit coming after that. Now when it rains i can see mud on the first foot of the pipe, they can't get any higher than that.
Not the only way to get them off but a good way!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sofa king

glad the PVC worked for you. Heard other stories where it didnt but who knows. Regarding reaching in the cages obvious the cage wasnt big enough..


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Just wondering?*



sofa king said:


> I wasted my time earlier this year with the PVC legs. Camera was showing 6-7 ***** every night hanging off my cage reaching in and spinning plate untill everybody was full. Put the pvc on and ***** came but could not get up, they came for next seven nights but never could get up the pvc, they quit coming after that. Now when it rains i can see mud on the first foot of the pipe, they can't get any higher than that.
> Not the only way to get them off but a good way!!!


Do you think it would be possible to just split the PVC (with a saw) to put it on the legs? If not I gotta take the legs off? THANKS
:texasflag


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

X3 on the 4" PVC hung with chain. After a rain I can see cute little **** prints a few inches up the PVC then nothing.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

We tried everything and then decided to go with the fly bait. 
We would take a can of cheap tuna fish and nail it in a Y of a tree near to the feeder. We'd then put a good amount of the fly bait in it. 

There was zero suffering or contamination with other animals. Most of the ***** died right there in the y of the tree. The furthest one made it was about 6 ft. 
Stuff really works. 

We would only put it out when we were there so that we could remove the coins before anything else got them. 

We took some of the cages off our feeders now because there are very few out there now. 

Really will be surprised how much longer a feeder full of corn will last without the coins helping themselves. 


Cody C


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Charlie, your right my cage was not big enough, had it been the ***** could not reach the spinner plate. I think the key to the PVC is to have it hanging from chain or wire so it will sit lose on the feeder legs, they can't balance on a swiveling piece of PVC.

LetsGo, PM sent.

Cody Fly bait does work very well and quick too! I just don't like using it during the season, for every dead **** i had 10 Buzzards flying around.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks you for the heads up on tack board. I'm trying to figure out how to stop the ***** from getting to the free flow protein. Giving  to everyone!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

longhorns13 said:


> A good friend of mine from the Mt Belview area told me to try tack board on the legs. The tack board used to tie down carpet. Trying on our protein feeders this month! Shout out to Knifeman!


Went against my better judgement and listen to the Barbers Hill guys. I knew the smart guys on this board would speak up.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

longhorns13 said:


> Went against my better judgement and listen to the Barbers Hill guys. I knew the smart guys on this board would speak up.


Well I do know that you have a Watusi for your avatar and not a Long Horn, and you call yourself a fan. Bevo would be ashamed arsbag.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Charlie I got one from GM (think) it works well, I then made some simular, lots of corn dont make it out but the homemades have smaller dia squares. We have a cpl of feeders we raised the leg brackets to mid ways on the barrel making it a longer distance from leg to feeder plate, seems to be doing good OR no ***** around which I find hard to believe. At one time I thought tack strips worked....WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter WW

I have seen about every cage available and some junk I made myself. Too small and too big a hole so ***** could reach in and get some. After seeing the spinner like is shown above, a buddy of mine has about 3 and he says they work great. They just close up and keep the ***** from getting any. They did have some mechanical problems with two of them but they got replaced for free.. Tacks just give em better traction and the grease gets you dirty and I guess the spinning pvc works Ok. So I think the least expense is the good cage.. But if folks are like me they are gonna try everything..


----------

